# Ogólne > Badania >  Czy mogę mieć rezonans magnetyczny głowy ?

## aga1407

Witam, 
jestem po 2 operacjach na kręgosłup, mam wstawione implanty - instrumentaria z tytanu. Obecnie muszę mieć wykonany RM głowy. Czy ktoś z obecnych tutaj na forum miał podobny problem. Proszę o wasze opinię kto miał wykonany rezonans z takim przypadkiem. Czy to jest bezpieczne?

----------

